# Hoop Markings, please help



## dannie123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm new to embroidery and i'm recently having issues with the round circles that surround the embroidery when completed, the ones left over once the hoop is taken off.

How can i get rid of these?

please help, these are making my shirts look tatty.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I just spritz them with a little spray starch or water when I do the final press


----------



## dannie123 (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, i tried water but it comes back, all i did was get a damp cloth and just rubbed it, also do you press the shirts again after you've embroidered them?

So far i've been embroidering them, folding them and putting them in a plastic bag packed in bundles, should i be embroidering them, spray the embroidery hoop marks with water, press the t-shirts and then pack them?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Look in the supermarket for a product called 'sizing'... it will remove the marks.

Another alternative, and what we use most of the time, is a garment steamer.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife does all the embroidery work and she said that she uses a hoehold iron on the staem setting


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

we use magic sizing, works great


----------



## gthumbus (Dec 18, 2011)

magic sizing is what we use just a light spray and it will be gone.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Magic Sizing works great. Be sure that the shirts are completely dry before you bag them.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a steamer when needed.

One thing I learned was I didn't have to hoop as tight as I first thought I did. When I first started I thought I had to hoop it so tight or it wouldn't embroider properly. I found I was hooping too tight and the marks were really hard to get out. I now hoop much looser then I first did, and I rarely have any marks to worry about.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> I use a steamer when needed.
> 
> One thing I learned was I didn't have to hoop as tight as I first thought I did. When I first started I thought I had to hoop it so tight or it wouldn't embroider properly. I found I was hooping too tight and the marks were really hard to get out. I now hoop much looser then I first did, and I rarely have any marks to worry about.


What he said...


----------



## grumpysod (Sep 8, 2008)

what #9 said, we also were hooping too tight at first, so tight in fact we made a hole in a shopping bag by doing it too tight, 
what would that magic size be called in the UK ?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

grumpysod said:


> what #9 said, we also were hooping too tight at first, so tight in fact we made a hole in a shopping bag by doing it too tight,
> what would that magic size be called in the UK ?


Not sure what it would be called in the UK, but look in the section of the grocery where you buy spray starch. Sizing is kind of like starch so those two items are usually sold side by side.


----------



## kchanthirath (Dec 24, 2011)

just steam it off or spray water on it but I rather steam because it dries quicker


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can get an inexpensive garment steamer for about 50 bucks, steam will get it out for sure but you are hooping to tight that's why your getting the marks, the marks are a lack of moisture produced from the hoop.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Would the sizing work on stitch marks also? I had to remove something and now I have stitch marks showing.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

wildkatz said:


> Would the sizing work on stitch marks also? I had to remove something and now I have stitch marks showing.


Probably. Steam works great for closing holes up and removing hoop marks.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you removed stitches you are left with holes in the fabric, nothing you can do about that except increase the size of the design and sew over it.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

i was having the same problem and never thought about pressing the afterwards. I'll look for the sizing stuff too. i have so much to learn with embroidery...
another helpful thread, Thanks guys/gals


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

For Hoop marks, I used to use an Iron steamer but now use an upright steamer - couple of passes of the wand and I am on to the next one. As for removing stitches - steamer or heat press and I am back in business. The only issue I have sometimes is with leather or nylon. But even leather cooperates most times with the heat press.


----------

